# Looking for a DTG company to do fulfillment on Big & Tall tees



## theblackryan (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello again everyone. I am interested in dtg fulfillment services with big and tall sizes where I can use my own url. I would take the orders, payment etc myself and simply have them print and ship. I currently own a dtg hm1, but to be honest I have very little desire to print shirts. I am a designer and the brains behind what i ultimately what to offer. The prob Is that I need a variety of color shirts in 3x - 5 or 6xl and any tall sizes can find. Like Kelly green....why can I not find that color in over a 3xl? Thats a personal want of mine, but I know I'm not the only one. I am 6-2, 330, wear a 4xlt and should be able to find a nice fit size and length somewhere in this country Lol.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Try contractshirtfactory.com or threadsafeinc.com or one of the many DTG printers listed at: Direct to Garment - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Email me [email protected].. we have big and tall available.


----------



## kevinjh (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi,

My company, Creative Shirtworks, can print big & tall shirts for you, and with our maximum print size of 16"x24" we can make it look appropriate for the size of the garment.

Please contact us at customerservice@creativeshirtworks.com for more information and pricing.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------

